# As promised.. my old pacer..



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 8, 2011)

I posted in another thread (jokingly) about wondering if my old pacer had "values" in it.. Anyways, I promised I'd post some pictures of my old one just for poops and giggles, so here ya go! 8) 







That's my Dad's hand holding it so I could take a picture of it.

... and this one is the one getting ready to be taken out. 8) 






and here's one of my fiance and myself.. (thought I'd lift the fog of anonymity for the hell of it.. seems like none of us actually have a picture of ourselves on here.. LOL!)


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

Thought you would be much older myself. When is the wedding?


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 8, 2011)

am i seeing gold treads in your chest. :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 8, 2011)

plat... I'm the oldest young person you'd ever meet (at least according to everyone I work with.. LOL! that's what they call me) I have a bit of a rep for being a "crotchety old fart".. at the ripe old age of 34.. :shock: :lol: :lol:

oh yeah, gettin' hitched August 20th. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Feb 9, 2011)

I know i heard you talk about this on another thread, but when i clicked this topic i expected to see a picture of a Amc Pacer. Don't ask why. :roll: :roll: 
God does that take you back or what?


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 9, 2011)

"oh yeah, gettin' hitched August 20th."

Congrats! 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 9, 2011)

She's very pretty! 8) 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 9, 2011)

They do look good together don't they...
way to go guy


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 9, 2011)

Indeed they do!

H


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 9, 2011)

Awwwww shucks!... thanks guys :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2011)

your xray looks as if you keep your gold nuggets in your belly.
:shock: :lol:


----------



## Irons (Feb 9, 2011)

A real sweetie, no, not you. :mrgreen: 

Did you get the overdrive mod Pacemaker. I think you're going to need it.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 9, 2011)

Irons said:


> A real sweetie, no, not you. :mrgreen:
> 
> Did you get the overdrive mod Pacemaker. I think you're going to need it.




yeah, she's probably the reason it (the pacer) decided to go into "replacement mode" about 9 months earlier than they had forecast.. :twisted:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 9, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, it's not the most comfortable feeling when a pacer goes into ERI (replacement) mode.. and now that it has, they can't change it back to the original settings. So now, I'm very uncomfortable, short of breath all the time, and it's hard to get any decent rest.. it's rather hard to fall asleep when it feels like someone's randomly kicking you in the chest. :roll: 

Needless to say, I've been a tad grumpy at work and home. Good thing I have a great woman standing behind me who "gets it" and doesn't take it personal. She's a keeper! :mrgreen: I might even marry her twice! :lol: 

Anyways, all that aside: I'm glad to have the GRF and all the fine folks on here to keep me distracted. :mrgreen: I've already got my copy of Hoke's book ready for some "lite reading" while I recover. 8)


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 18, 2011)

*Update:* I got my date for the surgery. It's going to be Thursday, February 24th. not looking forward to it, there's been some complications. It sounds like they may need to do a "lead-extraction" which is not something they typically like to do unless they absolutely have to. As it stands I have 4 wires in there right now and they just don't have the room to put any more in. I may not be on here all that often for a bit (although, I'm sure that's not unusual for me..) Just wanted to let you all know what's up. I'll definitely come on once I get through the recovery process. Keep your finger's crossed for me guys, it's gonna be a bumpy ride this time around. 8)


----------



## rbramsey (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck. I wish you a speedy recovery.

Richard


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, man. 8)


----------



## joem (Feb 18, 2011)

It will be rough, but I'm sure you'll pull through A ok with a good story or a new brilliant idea tell us too.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 18, 2011)

You'll be OK bro, we still got to go up to Porcupine Creek this summer to get our share!!! :mrgreen: 

God bless & have a speedy recovery!

Phil


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 18, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> You'll be OK bro, we still got to go up to Porcupine Creek this summer to get our share!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> God bless & have a speedy recovery!
> 
> Phil




Now *THAT'S* what I'm talking about! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## Irons (Feb 18, 2011)

Hang in there Bro. We will be thinking of you and sending good vibes.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never asked this of any member,however someone needs to step up and go see him.I am too far away,about 1400 miles.Is there anyone in the New England area that is able to go see him for us?
About 3 years ago I proposed that we all start finding places throughout the U.S. where we can meet each other,and enjoy each others company.I think this young man may be the start of it.None of us will be around forever,and we aren't getting any younger.I think we need to put something together for this summer,and yes I am open to going to alaska(phil) if that is where it needs to be.Either way I would appreciate one of you northerners reaching out to him and his fiancee.I can donate something if he needs some help financially.Someone get this guy on the phone and find out if he needs some help.PM me with the details.


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 18, 2011)

FYI - there is a platinum wire in that unit


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 18, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> *Update:* I got my date for the surgery. It's going to be Thursday, February 24th. not looking forward to it, there's been some complications. It sounds like they may need to do a "lead-extraction" which is not something they typically like to do unless they absolutely have to. As it stands I have 4 wires in there right now and they just don't have the room to put any more in. I may not be on here all that often for a bit (although, I'm sure that's not unusual for me..) Just wanted to let you all know what's up. I'll definitely come on once I get through the recovery process. Keep your finger's crossed for me guys, it's gonna be a bumpy ride this time around. 8)



Mayhem, I wish you full and swift recovery.
I can't even imagine what's going through your mind (or chest  right now, but i'm sure having your fiance beside you, will help overcome any complications. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you buddy.


----------



## glondor (Feb 18, 2011)

The best of luck to you and look forward to hearing your tales of the north east soon.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 18, 2011)

We will talk to you after its over.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery. Let us know how many old pacemakers you can line up from your doctor. 

Jim


----------



## butcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank goodness for pacemakers, have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2011)

Well at least I had good intentions.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey mic, don't give up yet... I'm thinking!!! :roll: :mrgreen:

Plus Derek needs to re-coop!


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 21, 2011)

mic- awwww, thanks mate! I'm going to be alright, I promise. I'll definitely pop on here and let you all know what's up afterwards. 8) I'm going to have plenty of time to do some reading for sure, so I'm sure you guys will be sick of me in no time. :lol: Thanks for the offer on the donation side, I appreciate that. I'm ok and I certainly don't want the boards to become a forum for pan-handling. 8) Thanks you very much though, it's good to know there's some people out there who still have a bit of compassion especially on a forum. They tend to be rather anonymous and people can get quite mean on forums. I'm just happy to see the caliber of members we have on here. All of you are a fine example of how people should treat one another and that makes me happy. :mrgreen: 

phildreamer, I got your pm.. I'll definitely give you a shout. 8) 

Anyways, anybody that wants to come to New England for a visit is more than welcome to come have some pizza at our restaraunt for sure! :mrgreen: (We have pasta, grinders, salads, etc. as well)

Once I get better and am up for a little traveling, I'd definitely be up for a GRF gathering at some point in the future. :idea: Perhaps a panning trip or something?

Anyways, guys, thanks for all the kind words, I do definitely appreciate it! Sorry to the mods, didn't mean to hijack the forum, the original reason for this thread was to find out if anyone knew of any precious metal content in old pacers, just for poops and giggles. :mrgreen: (but I'm glad you guys let me vent a bit as well.. 8) )


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 23, 2011)

update (again)..

Surgery has been post-poned for a couple weeks. I had a ECG done yesterday and the doc didn't like what he saw. There's a couple of issues going on right now. One: the leads look like they are encapsulated in scar tissue and Two: there's "something flopping around" inside my right ventrical. He says it could either be a small thrombus (bloodclot) or I could have an infection at the lead site. Looks like I may wind up going down to Boston to have a specialist perform a lead extraction, which apparently has it's fair share of risk. (I'm basing this on the fact that they've done everything over the last ten years to avoid this procedure. I've also started doing some research and it seems to be a fairly tricky operation.)

http://www.cardiologytoday.com/view.aspx?rID=29138

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uG8rATl-Mo

On the brite side: The Doctor is very adamant about taking his time to make sure he persues the correct course of action. He's also going to run a series of tests to determine if I actually need a pacer anymore. Sounds like I "might" have outgrown the condition that caused me to need one in the first place. It's all very speculative at this time, but hey, it's a little bit of something to cling on to hope-wise. 8) 

Thanks again for all the support and concern, guys! When this is all said and done, I'll buy a round at the bar for ya! :mrgreen: 

Derek


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2011)

Im pretty sure we'll be buying the rounds for you.I am happy to hear that he wants to take his time,and that you may be over needing it at all.That would be very cool.Then you would be normal like the rest of us freaks :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (Feb 23, 2011)

It would be fantastic if you could do with out the pacemaker. No more battery replacements and such. Hope you are not feeling too bad with the machine in replacement mode. We are throwing some prayers your way. Good luck and best wishes. Mike and family.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 23, 2011)

mic said:


> Then you would be normal like the rest of us freaks :mrgreen:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd still be a very long way from being "normal".. LOL!


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been crazy busy with Doctor appointments and stuff, so I haven't been able to get on here and give any updates. I didn't want to leave this thread unresolved, however.

Right now, my cardiologist has decided to send me down to Boston to Brigham and Women's to meet with a Dr. down there. I think we're leaning towards extracting the old leads based on a few factors in my favor. 

The blood cultures came back negative for infection, so that's GREAT news! :mrgreen: 

Other than that, I'm still in a bit of limbo for the moment. I'll definitely update this post as I get more answers. (seems a bit narcisistic to me, but at the same it also seemed selfish for me to have started the conversation without finishing up the story... so, please accept my apologies if this thread is coming off as self-indulgent, I truly didn't want it to become that way. )

Cheers!

Derek


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 24, 2011)

Update:

So I went to Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston yesterday. After months of being in limbo and various doctor's appointments, lab work, etc. it's been determined that... (drum roll)

* I'm no longer depedent on my pacer!!! * :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: When I was 15 I used to use my pacer 75-80% of the time, now I use it less than 4% of the time... looks like miracles really can happen! 8) 

The doctor will be removing my pacer and all of the wires. The surgery itself is quite risky, but this doctor is pretty top-notch and knows what he's doing. I will be in an operating theater with about 30 physicians on staff, they will have it completely setup (including a few pints of my blood-type) in case something goes wrong and they need to perform emergency open-heart surgery. I guess there's a risk of tearing the wall of the heart or the major vein that the wires feed down into and according to him, "when things go wrong, they go wrong in a hurry". He has performed well over a thousand of these procedures and has only had 2 situations where he's had to perform open heart surgery to repair damage. He's also (to my comfort) never lost a patient.. 8) 

Anyways, I just wanted to give you all an update. I don't have a date for it yet, but I suspect it will be fairly soon. 

Thanks again for all the prayers and kind thoughts! This is a huge victory for me to be able to get this thing out and lead a normal life once again! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

Derek


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow that is great news. but do not become completly normal. thats no fun...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 24, 2011)

Great news... and good luck.

Make sure they save for you all the "scrap" wire and metal :mrgreen:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 30, 2011)

Surgery date is set for April 27th..

I'm thinking I might get my first tatoo afterwards near the scar site that says "Batteries not included!" Waddya think?.. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Mar 30, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Surgery date is set for April 27th..
> 
> I'm thinking I might get my first tatoo afterwards near the scar site that says "Batteries not included!" Waddya think?.. :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 20, 2014)

AuMINIMayhem hasn't posted anything since the surgery, anyone knows how it went?

I guess not catastrophically bad at least since he last logged in five months after the surgery.

Göran


----------

